# Ezy-Loader management



## wglord

Ezy-Loader owners: I own one too and am curious how you manage a couple of things:

Battery power: My mechanic does not like second batteries so when I mounted my loader we upgraded my Ford's battery. The upside is no second battery, the downside is I need to keep the truck running when running the loader. Do you guys with a second battery keep the motor running?


----------



## Ian

I run a second battery, independent of the truck batteries.
I have hitched up a battery isolator, so the lift will not draw down the truck batteries, but the alternator will charge the loader battery during transport and/or while truck is running if battery power is running short.

Usually I will be able to work the whole honey pulling day with one battery charge, but during hive transport, I will run the battery down in one yard. 
So now with the isolator, while moving bees, I usually leave the truch on all day to keep the battery charged. 
But during honey pulling work, there isnt as much lift work, so I'll have truck turned off during yard work.

Isolators are expensive and if I had to do it again, I would just hitch a solenoid up to my ignition to do the same work. They are cheap and much simplier


----------



## HarryVanderpool

*Mechanic management.*



wglord said:


> My mechanic does not like second batteries .....


Is it your truck or your mechanic's? TELL your mechanic what you want or better yet do it yourself so it gets done right.

My EZ loader is a model 200MH circa 1998. Not sure about yours but mine has a 2hp winch.
2 HP at 12 volts requires 125 amps!!
But thats nothing. Every time you press on the bar there is a momentary in-rush current over 250 amps. 

I Installed 2- 225 amp hour (1150 CCA) "School bus" batteries wired in parallel.
These are isolated from the truck's batteries until the "run" mode of the engine.

I can load or unload my entire truck with no noticeable voltage drop.

If you only remember one thing from this post. remember this:

YOU DO NOT want to run your loader on low voltage. Your loader has a number of continous duty solinoids that will ark, and even stick on under load with lowered voltage.
You brushes in the winch will ark and burn also. Spend some money on batteries, now.

Make sure that your wire is heavy enough also enough for at least 200 amps.

Also make sure to carry your manual or at least a copy of your electrical diagram for the EZ loader in your truck. If you ever have a problem while away from home you will really appreciate that.

No worries. Set things up right the first time. No worries.


----------



## HarryVanderpool

Ian said:


> Isolators are expensive and if I had to do it again, I would just hitch a solenoid up to my ignition to do the same work. They are cheap and much simplier


My truck has an output that activates in the "run" mode.
It turns on a continous duty solinoid for charging.

Here is a pic of the Killer Bee Truck in carrot pollination. 

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v202/Shallotman/KillerBeeTruck.jpg


----------



## wglord

My mechanic put an advancer on my throttle so I can rev the engine a bit, hit a switch on the dash, and maintain the RPMs to get the voltage the Ezy-Loader needs. I guess I just hate to run the engine, though it only runs a bit over normal idle. My mechanic is an old school guy. He told me he hates second batteries after working on pulpwood trucks with log loader booms for years. This guy always looks like he was just pulled through a hay stack backwards. Hand rolls his cigs with one hand and always has a hand rolled stub stuck to his lower lip - you know the type? However, he can fix anything and prefers to rebuild rather than replace parts -a real jewel!


----------



## Ian

>>It turns on a continuous duty solenoid for charging.

ya, thats how Id rig mine up if I had to do it again.

the isolator is nice because it requires no moving parts, but they are $80 for a 120 amp, I think it is. And I needed a mechanic to install it. Battery isolators require an excitement start, which feeds off the ignition switch. Then run around to the batteries and such. Sounds simple but I could nt get it figured out.

solenoid for about $20, and wired simply


----------



## jjgbee

Keep it simple. Keep voltage as high as possible. Run your engine during heavy loading operations.


----------



## HarryVanderpool

jjgbee said:


> Keep it simple. Keep voltage as high as possible. Run your engine during heavy loading operations.


Or, spend $250.00 every 6 years on AUX batteries rather than $11000.00 on a new engine every 6 years. Load with your engine off.


----------



## MichaBees

Where did you guys buy a EZ loader?
I search the net, but without results.


----------



## HONEYDEW

spell it right and google will show it to you ezy loader


----------



## EastSideBuzz

Very cool tool. Which version should a bee keeper be looking at.? Also is there a distributor here in the USA that anyone knows about.?


----------



## Oldtimer

Great thread and I'm finally in the ezyloader club, been wanting one for several years but took a while to take the plunge. Anyhow it showed up a couple weeks ago, and is now hanging on the back of my ute and I moved the first load of hives with it last week.

And as you told me I would Harry, yes I love it, so easy to use all my doubts melted away soon as I used it the first time.

BTW to keep the second battery charged I use a VSR (voltage sensitive relay), it's a little box that isolates the second battery, until it detects the starting battery is fully charged, then allows charging of the second battery. It also keeps the starting battery isolated from the second battery when the second battery is being used.

My ezyloader is the baby of the family, the 125. That's because beekeeping in my area is done with small 4wd utes, the bigger trucks you guys have would never get into the places we have to go here. Hence the loader being mounted on the back, so it can also load a trailer if need be.


----------



## HarryVanderpool

What is a ute?


----------



## Oldtimer

Oh it must be a local term, it's short for utility vehicle, here's a pic of mine with ezyloader


----------



## My-smokepole

Oldtimer so how long is the bed on your Ute.


----------



## Oldtimer

It will get 4 hives with 4 inch landing boards plus maybe 9 inches for smoker etc, however long that is. IE it will take 16 hives per layer. 

Remember this is just a retirement hobby for me now. But in this area, with steep country and high rainfall this kind of vehicle is what most commercial beekeepers use, the big trucks just won't get where you need to go.


----------



## beemandan

Pretty serious retirement hobby Oldtimer! I can imagine a number of uses for a ute here....above and beyond beekeeping. Who makes such a thing?


----------



## beemandan

Actually....as I look more closely, it resembles a pickup truck with a flat bed....something pretty common here.


----------



## Oldtimer

Yes a pick up, that's what it is.


----------



## grozzie2

Oldtimer said:


> Oh it must be a local term, it's short for utility vehicle, here's a pic of mine with ezyloader


I was out lifting boxes yesterday. Google has been no help trying to find an answer to the question it's now asking me. What kind of price range does that baby version of the ezyloader run? Is the truck you have it on what we would call a 3/4 ton, or is it a heavier pickup ?


----------



## jim lyon

What does that unit weigh?


----------



## grozzie2

jim lyon said:


> What does that unit weigh?


ezyloader website says the baby weighs 450lb

http://www.ezyloader.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=54&Itemid=155


----------



## HarryVanderpool

This is the front box on the passenger side of our F-450 with the EZY loader.
I don't know if the picture does it justice, but I wanted to show you the size of our boom batteries and cable size.
For reference, you can compare the Sears tool box with a battery. They are huge.
The cable is sized, not for the running amps but for the current in-rush every time you press on the lever and begin lifting.
This battery arrangement has never had a single blip and allows you to COMPLETELY load or unload with the engine off.
One project that I have had on the back burner for winter is to install a 1500 watt inverter connected to these batteries.
That way I can run a skill saw, drill, or whatever out on honey yards when I'm fixing up gates or whatever.


----------



## Oldtimer

Thanks for that Harry I was actually going to ask about your batteries. First off, what is the total Amp hours of your battery bank, and second, I'm no electrician but my simple understanding is that amp output is different to amp hours, would you care to share how much amps your battery bank puts out, and any other explanation about how it all works (amp hours, and amp output), or correct me if I got the whole thing completely wrong.



grozzie2 said:


> I was out lifting boxes yesterday. Google has been no help trying to find an answer to the question it's now asking me. What kind of price range does that baby version of the ezyloader run? Is the truck you have it on what we would call a 3/4 ton, or is it a heavier pickup ?


Cost translated to US dollars was $16,022. The truck is a one ton, it can take just over a ton. I had the suspension upgraded and since then have had just under 1.5 tons on it without seeming like too much issues, but it's still legally certified to only carry a ton.

You mentioned lifting boxes, that's the bit where this thing is going to work for me. The lifting forks on the cradle can be unclipped and replaced with tynes that clip into the super hand holes for lifting honey boxes. Now I'm getting older I found it more difficult last year taking heavy honey boxes off and on all day for swarm prevention, by the end of a heavy yard I was pretty stuffed. (If that expression is used in the USA). So now, I'll be lifting those boxes with the loader and just hang them in the air while I check the brood nest then put them right back on. I think life is going to get a lot easier. 

Here is a (somewhat old) video from the manufacturer, of the ezyloader in use https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=haE3_d_nMRc

There is also an American distributor http://www.herbee.com/page6.htm


----------



## My-smokepole

Harry trust me you will want something bigger than a 1500 watt inverter. My 3000 just bearly runs my skill saw. Of late it hasn't been to mush of a problem seeing I am running a lot of cordless tools.


----------



## tarheel bee

Im thinking of ordering one of these ute beds for my yard truck
http://www.uteltd.com/


----------



## HarryVanderpool

Oldtimer said:


> First off, what is the total Amp hours of your battery bank......


The first thing to know is that a deep cycle battery is not a good choice for this application.
If all the batteries had to do was run the hydraulic pump that furls / unfurls the mast a deep cycle battery would be perfect.

The winch on the boom is an entirely different story.
Every time you press on the bar, the inrush current into the motor winding's is TREMENDOUS! 
Every time you press on the bar to raise and lower the cradle, it is like turning the key on your truck and cranking the engine.
You need a standard industrial / agricultural heavy duty battery (s) to deliver the high current, over and over and over and over.
So in this case we're looking at cranking amps rather than amp hours. Each of my batteries is over 1000 cranking amps.
With 2 batteries you divide the required current in half for each battery which prolongs battery life and gives more run time.
Also the momentary voltage drop is lessened which will increase the life of your winch motor brushes and solenoids.
By the way; if you ever forget and leave your headlights on and run the truck battery down you can give yourself a jump !!!

I like the looks of your rig. Mounting on the back is the way to go in my opinion.


----------



## HarryVanderpool

My-smokepole said:


> Harry trust me you will want something bigger than a 1500 watt inverter. My 3000 just bearly runs my skill saw. Of late it hasn't been to mush of a problem seeing I am running a lot of cordless tools.


Thank you.
I was just going by my little 1960s Montgomery Wards 1000 watt gas generator that runs everything I ask it to.
What wattage works well for you.
And please don't tell me your inverter is Harbor Fright


----------



## tarheel bee

Any ideas on finding the switches for the leveling arms? No luck from Herb, he says buy a new one or ship it to AU for total gut & update.


----------



## HarryVanderpool

Yes but clarify which switches you are referring to.
The switches inside the panel operated by cable, or the toggle switches on the control panel?
There is not one single thing on the ezyloader that cannot be bought or repaired in the USA.
And who is Herb???


----------



## jean-marc

Herb is the distributor of the Ezy loader in North America.

Jean-Marc


----------



## Oldtimer

Good info Harry, thanks!


----------



## Ian

Your going to love to hate the lift , !!! Lol


----------



## My-smokepole

I know that their is more than one Herb in North America😀 Witch Herb?


----------



## Rader Sidetrack

"Herb" 
http://www.herbee.com/page6.htm


[hr] [/hr]

From Herbee's FAQ page ... 



> Question: I call but no one answers!
> Please leave us a message. We are screening for telemarketers! Speak and let us know you are a bonafide customer and we will lift and be pleased to talk to you. If we do not recognize your number and it is similar to those of the pesky daily telemarketers we will sometimes not pickup until we hear you speak. Unfortunately telemarketers call and we get numerous calls daily! We do not mind stopping what we are currently doing to speak to our customers but we get annoyed when it's a telemarketer that calls daily! DO not call list? Wish it worked!


I feel their pain!


----------



## Brad Bee

Oldtimer said:


> Cost translated to US dollars was $16,022.


The Ezy Loader unit itself cost that much?


----------



## Back in the saddle

That's the model 125, it has a weight limit of 125 Kg (275 lbs). I am looking at the model 200, 200 Kg or 400 lbs. I'll get back to you when I recover from the sticker shock.


----------



## Oldtimer

Brad Bee said:


> The Ezy Loader unit itself cost that much?


Yes.


----------



## HarryVanderpool

And worth every penny.


----------



## Back in the saddle

We only talked ballpark numbers but the difference between a 200 and a 300 essentially sells the 300 because then it lifts barrels.


----------



## Brad Bee

Oldtimer said:


> Yes.


Sounds like I need to start making truck mounted hoists......


----------



## HarryVanderpool

tarheel bee said:


> Any ideas on finding the switches for the leveling arms? No luck from Herb, he says buy a new one or ship it to AU for total gut & update.


Well I don't know who said what to whom, but this totally contradicts what we were told when we bought ours and what their website says:

http://www.ezyloader.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=50&Itemid=157

It says:"The Ezyloader has been designed so that common spare parts (if you should need any) are readily available across the counter in your country. As well, technical support is available from us by telephone or email".

I have never needed their tech support because I am better at automation than they are. But I appreciate that they are available to help others.
My owners manual has a 24 hour direct hotline number for breakdown assistance.
Never used it, but appreciate that it is there.
And yes I have had a few minor issues with mine. But the machine is so simple, all issues are minor.


----------



## Oldtimer

If no joy in the US just go straight to the Australian manufacturer they stock everything and ship around the world. They are happy to talk on the phone.


----------



## Ian

I had to redo the ram seals, I could not find them here with anyone we deal with. 
So I had them air mailed


----------



## tarheel bee

I have an older 125MH model that I purchased from a retiring beekeeper. EZy loader has since been bought out and the loader has been redesigned. Ive gone through the lift from one end to the other and yes most parts are readily available. The raising and lowering switches are proving difficult to find not the leveling switches (which I believe re the same switch). I believe the EZy loader part number is AZ7310 and is what they are calling a standard 10 mp micro switch. Ive sent an email to EZy l;oader and spoken with Herb (north american dealer) to no avail. North American dealer says parts are difficult to source and to crate it and send it back for an 18,000$ rebuild. Not happening.
In perusing the web Ive not been able to locate anything that looks the same or even close to dimensions. I have used it some but not much as it is something of a dicey proposition to lower. I do agree with Ian on simplicity and ease of use but my experience with older parts has been touch frustrating.


----------



## Rader Sidetrack

tarheel bee said:


> I believe the EZy loader part number is AZ7310 and is what they are calling a standard 10 mp micro switch.


If that switch looks like this ...








It looks to me as though that switch was at one time manufactured by Panasonic (and perhaps others), but production has been discontinued: http://www.newark.com/panasonic-electric-works/az7310/limit-switch-push-plunger-spdt/dp/08N8233

However, I see what looks very similar available via Ebay from Asian vendors. See this list ...
https://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_fr...az7310.TRS5&_nkw=micro+switch+az7310&_sacat=0

My experience in buying from 'well-rated' Chinese sellers is that it takes 2-4 weeks on average for delivery, but I have always received the product eventually (or a seller-initiated refund) (on occasion the vendor has said there were Customs issues and offered a refund). I have not bought from this vendor, but I wouldn't hesitate to invest $7 as a test if I needed this switch:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Panel-Mount...693472?hash=item35e543d0a0:g:~VwAAOSwWxNYuLWo
A 99.5% feedback with that quantity of transactions meets _my_ standard.


----------



## grozzie2

Rader Sidetrack said:


> However, I see what looks very similar available via Ebay from Asian vendors. See this list ...


I sometimes wonder how beesource would be without Rader and his endless supply of useful links...


----------



## Oldtimer

Agreed. Nice work Rader!


----------



## beemandan

Although I'm never going to get one of these things....I am enjoying the thread. Weird, eh?


----------



## HarryVanderpool

I like dealing with reputable firms.
For example, Allied Electronics:

http://www.alliedelec.com/sensors-switches-relays/switches/


----------



## Rader Sidetrack

AZ7310 is not listed on the Allied page that Harry linked, and it appears that Allied does not _stock_ that switch. However, they can buy it from someone else, and then ship it to the customer with an 8-10 day delay ...
http://www.alliedelec.com/matsu****a-az7310cej/R1036642/


----------



## HarryVanderpool

Setting here looking at my Allied Electronics Engineering manual 970 it appears that several companies make "that switch" and are available from Allied.
If exact replacement is a biggy that is something else.
Sometimes I get stuck in that rut also.
Other times, it's nice to compare brands.
When dealing with a firm like Allied, most items that they sell have all specifications listed and sometimes CAD drawings downloadable as well to import into your project.


----------



## HarryVanderpool

Here's a little heads-up for EZY Loader owners:
Last year, I went to remove bees from Onion seed pollination and the grower asked if I didn't mind leaving a few pallets for 10 acres of squash that were getting close to blooming.
No problem.
Later, when it was time to remove the bees, I decided to not take the forklift and boom'em.
Normally, if I haven't used the boom in a while, I will give it a 5 minute test just to make sure everything is a-OK.
This time I didn't. 
Pulled up to the first pallet. Boom is deader than a door nail.
O.K. I had tools, schematic, spare parts,; right?
Naw... I just borrowed my growers JD utility tractor with forks and loaded them.
The next day I started tracing and found that there is a weep hole at the bottom of the control panel.
It clogged and the panel filled up with water corroding a few switches.
Which switch is the bottom switch?
That's right; the power switch.
If you leave your rig out in the rain it wouldn't hurt to probe the weep hole now and then.
Better yet, pull the face of the panel off every other year and clean out the inside of the panel. (square tube).


----------



## Oldtimer

Good tip Harry I'll be doing that!


----------



## jim lyon

I hear ya on maintenance and checking things out ahead of time Harry. Unloaded a semi in the dark earlier this year. Had 2 Hummerbee's to choose from and of the 8 forward facing lights, a grand total of only one worked. Turned out to be a similar situation to what Harry described. Corrosion from plugged weap holes.


----------



## Honeybeezen

I'm enjoying the thread in the EZ-loader. Looking at putting a boom on our Dodge 3500 12-foot flatdeck and converting from a tailgate lift. However, the price I've been quoted - $35K Canadian - makes this an expensive proposition. I've been looking at the Apijuneda cranes out of Spain; (http://www.apijuneda.com/en/gruas.htm) they seem to have a larger variety fitted for various trucks and they also appear less pricey. But the question is, are they equivalent? Not wanting to buy into any crane that includes problems with service, parts availability or endless concerns about battery life. Anyone out there using the Apijuneda cranes?


----------



## Oldtimer

Well haven't seen or used an Apijuneda crane, but since noone commented, I watched the video. Seems to work well enough and looks lighter than the Ezyloader. What's the cost?


----------



## Oldtimer

Actually, just found the specs page on their site, if we compare similar lifting capability models, the Apijuneda weighs more than the Ezyloader.


----------



## Honeybeezen

Yes, the weight is up there. Cost is about $26K Canadian for the larger version, compared to $35K for the Ezyloader. Not sure about the electrics and the battery issues mentioned on this thread; I got the distinct impression the Spanish models were more advanced in design but I may be wrong.


----------



## Oldtimer

Video of one of their bigger models in use

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z5HMPuJbaL0


----------



## Oldtimer

Interesting contrast, here is boxes being loaded with a hiab, see how incredibly slow it is for 5 guys to load 12 boxes. Knuckled boom is definately the way to go in my opinion, anyway.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-iTShrNSXoQ


----------



## HarryVanderpool

Honeybeezen said:


> Not sure about the electrics and the battery issues mentioned on this thread.........


There are no battery or electronic issues with the EZY Loader if it is set up right other than normal and expected maintenance and repair.
Unfortunately, we have zero first hand testimonials on the Apijuneda so far.
We have several beekeepers on Bee Source that utilize EZY Loaders.
Sure would be nice to hear from several folks that have experience with the Apijuneda.
I can't imagine shelling out $25,000.00 from strictly watching a video.


----------



## Oldtimer

Maybe on a Spanish language forum?


----------



## BernhardHeuvel

There are many others like: 
From France: Matrans Saturelle
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=mWajsl2TTec


From Poland
http://rummelspzoo.wixsite.com/rummel-eng/crane-equipment


----------



## BernhardHeuvel

I know someone who uses the Matrans successfully. Don't know about the Polish lift.


----------



## tarheel bee

I will post a pic of those switches when the work load eases up in a couple of weeks. I am not concerned with "exact" replacements where they arent warranted but lack of time for putzing with making big changes wont do either. The micro switch shown is not the correct style. I did call and e-mail Australia with no success but hopefully my next inquiry to them will prove fruitful. Thanks for all of the positive comments and taking the time to respond. 
Cheers


----------



## jean-marc

My-smokepole said:


> I know that their is more than one Herb in North America😀 Witch Herb?


Good point, Herb Isaac. He is the North American distributor. He is somewhere in Manitoba. He has a web site, Herb Isaac Sales Ltd.

Jean-Marc


----------



## jean-marc

Honeybeezen said:


> I'm enjoying the thread in the EZ-loader. Looking at putting a boom on our Dodge 3500 12-foot flatdeck and converting from a tailgate lift. However, the price I've been quoted - $35K Canadian - makes this an expensive proposition. I've been looking at the Apijuneda cranes out of Spain; (http://www.apijuneda.com/en/gruas.htm) they seem to have a larger variety fitted for various trucks and they also appear less pricey. But the question is, are they equivalent? Not wanting to buy into any crane that includes problems with service, parts availability or endless concerns about battery life. Anyone out there using the Apijuneda cranes?


Jeff:

If it has moving parts, it will cause problems sooner or later. I would keep in mind the freight costs. If the Apijuneda price quoted is 26K in Spain, you will have at least another couple of grand of freight, some brokerage fees, duties etc... These things add up quickly.
Ezy loaders have been around for awhile. They had issues early on, they have been worked out since then.

I would be inclined to get the largest unit possible, at 300 kg lifting capacity you can move a drum of honey around. That could come in handy.

I would be inclined to support the local guy. If ever you have issues with the Eze Loader, Manitoba is only a 16 hour drive away.

Jean-Marc


----------



## Oldtimer

I would concur. Had my ezyloader a few months now and extremely happy with my investment, I would not go back.

Recently I was able to take a look at a 13 year old ezyloader and while it looked fairly similar at quick glance, I noticed that many design improvements have been made in my one. I'm sure the product I have is going to last many years, it will still be serving somebody well after I am gone. I think you buy one of these, and it will serve you for life.

Not totally problem free though, soon after I got it, one of the brakes stopped working. A quick phone call from the bee yard to Australia, and he told me it will be the fuse, and which one to change. I had a fuse in the truck so changed it, and back in business. But he also told me that the relay that works the brakes can be sticky which causes the fuse to blow, so I should oil the relay. This I failed to do, then days later, the fuse blew again. So this time I got home and oiled the relay, no problem since.

Following comments from others here on Beesource, I have installed some *very* grunty batteries to run the ezyloader, which are controlled by a battery computer. I feel like this has been a factor in the excellent performance I'm getting from the ezyloader. 

Anyhow, there is *no way* I would swap out my ezyloader for any other brand of knuckle boom, even if I saved some dollars.


----------



## Oldtimer

And oh, unlike some of the old boom loaders, the ezyloader is so easy to use, my 8 year old grandaughter can load hives onto the truck with it.


----------



## jean-marc

I might get one as well. I stopped beekeeping beause I cannot lift anymore because of a back issue.Got a crew for that, but with an Eze loader I could work again if i wanted. There are many uses for it, pulling honey, installing pollen traps, supering hives, etc...

Anyways I have dropped more than 35K in spinal decompression, massage chair, accupuncture, chiropractor, rolfing, physiotherapy, yoga classes. I am sure this is like a forklift in the sense that once you have one, you never want to go without again.

Jean-Marc


----------



## Ian

Jean-Marc, I would not go without
I’ve structured my entire operation around it. Switching to a loader requires a complete operational shift, some don’t like and go back. But others don’t look back !


https://youtu.be/yFgrKALVT-8

https://youtu.be/pia_1eBSIKU


----------



## B&E

Does the loader come with a Sound Garden CD?

For your size operation Ian, I can seen how that works well.


----------



## Ian

Lol! My guys have good taste in music. 
But, for my size, yes it’s perfect. But if you look at the process... to increase in size is simply duplicating. Another truck, hire few more guys, tweak the schedule, double the output... as long as I complement it with more extraction capacity and a huge MF wearhouse


----------



## Oldtimer

Ian I could not get those youtube links to work.


----------



## Ian

I couldn’t get them to link here for some reason. 

Go to Youtube 
Search for Steppler Farms Video Blog , it’s our farm YouTube channel.

Go to the playlist and look under “a Canadian Beekeeper’s Blog- highlights” 

You will find a few things. I’ve just started uploading onto the channel so not much there yet


----------



## Oldtimer

Gave those links another shot and it worked, must have done something wrong last time.

Nice videos!


----------



## B&E

Ian said:


> Lol! My guys have good taste in music.
> But, for my size, yes it’s perfect. But if you look at the process... to increase in size is simply duplicating. Another truck, hire few more guys, tweak the schedule, double the output... as long as I complement it with more extraction capacity and a huge MF wearhouse


How many singles can do guys spread out into yards in a full night? I know it depends on yard size and driving distance...

btw: There is nothing like seeing a warehouse F a M. Is that on your YouTube channel? Please share the link.


----------



## Ian

Not exactly sure I understand the question but
I’ll load my truck with an easy 144 hives and I’ll be back from setting them out roughly 2 hours round trip. My apiary is 10 miles in each direction


----------



## Oldtimer

I'm pretty convinced it's faster than a forklift.

Plus a number of other advantages. 1. You don't have to haul a big forklift around. 2. A forklift does not overcome the other big backbreaker that beekeepers have, lifting heavy honey boxes off hives. See Ians video on putting escape boards under honey supers.

There is just one advantage that forklifts have, and that is you can go pick up pallets from further away from the truck that the length of a boom. However this can be overcome with organisation, organising site layout so the truck can be driven between rows of hives and all can be reached with the boom.

Now I'm older and full honey boxes seem heavier, that has been the motivation for getting my ezyloader. But now I have it, wish I'd done it years ago.


----------



## eltalia

"A forklift does not overcome the other big backbreaker that beekeepers have"

Not the style of FL conventionaly used, no... tho' I reckon something in the style of the modern 4x4 knuckle boom loader could be put to work in cutting time and manpower. Needing two machines at a single site being the killer for a sole operator.

Having caught Ian's videos (some) he has won me, a pleasure to see a young fella at it ... and thinking outside the box, literally 
I was particulary warmed to hear his strategy for wintering as not only is he using a single box - huge applause for brains there - but he is onto random assessment for critical mass, the exact same strategy I (and others) used in coming off the pollinating season to ready for whatever honey production was planned. And I drooled over his honey production line, the most efficient I have seen yet in YoTube bLogs.

The EzyLoader is more developed than the boom mounted winch I used (electric over hydralic) and way more user friendly (safer). I have one question, and that is how are the gripping/lifting tynes controlled in each configuration? I figured it was wireless - bluetooth even!!![laugh] - as there is no "second man" visible and the hands always are gripping the lifting frame, in either config.

All in all a site well worth a visit, I do not agree with the comments on Ian's presentation - it's honest(homegrown), not rambling as many are, and is internationally friendly. Good work, and I do recognise a clever man going places whilst also "getting a little dirt on the hands"... the heart of the fun of it all.

Bill


----------



## HarryVanderpool

Oldtimer said:


> I'm pretty convinced it's faster than a forklift.


I have both and would not say that the boom is faster by a long shot.
But, they both have their place for sure.
If you are comparing for sheer speed, the type of forklift would factor in as well.
I really like the aspect of having the EZY loader on the truck even when using the forklift.
If your forklift has a problem a long way from home, you can still quickly unload without the grueling prospect of hand-unloading or loading.
Unfortunately, our new truck does not have a loader installed. 
Won't get rid of the old truck, ever!
But; Have Hot-Rod forklift, will travel!


----------



## Ian

eltalia said:


> "A forklift does not overcome the other big backbreaker that beekeepers have"
> 
> Not the style of FL conventionaly used, no... tho' I reckon something in the style of the modern 4x4 knuckle boom loader could be put to work in cutting time and manpower. Needing two machines at a single site being the killer for a sole operator.
> 
> Having caught Ian's videos (some) he has won me, a pleasure to see a young fella at it ... and thinking outside the box, literally
> I was particulary warmed to hear his strategy for wintering as not only is he using a single box - huge applause for brains there - but he is onto random assessment for critical mass, the exact same strategy I (and others) used in coming off the pollinating season to ready for whatever honey production was planned. And I drooled over his honey production line, the most efficient I have seen yet in YoTube bLogs.
> 
> The EzyLoader is more developed than the boom mounted winch I used (electric over hydralic) and way more user friendly (safer). I have one question, and that is how are the gripping/lifting tynes controlled in each configuration? I figured it was wireless - bluetooth even!!![laugh] - as there is no "second man" visible and the hands always are gripping the lifting frame, in either config.
> 
> All in all a site well worth a visit, I do not agree with the comments on Ian's presentation - it's honest(homegrown), not rambling as many are, and is internationally friendly. Good work, and I do recognise a clever man going places whilst also "getting a little dirt on the hands"... the heart of the fun of it all.
> 
> Bill


Hey I like this guy! 
Read that one twice


----------



## BDT123

I agree with Bill, Ian. Your video blog rocks, for the whole farm operation. Thank you.
Brian


----------



## Ian

:thumbsup:

The loader is controlled with a wireless radio remote, that black toggle switch you see me gripping


----------



## Oldtimer

Ian the batteries in the sender unit for the wireless, what kind of life do you get out of them?


----------



## Ian

Oldtimer said:


> Ian the batteries in the sender unit for the wireless, what kind of life do you get out of them?


I carry a package of 9v with me for when they run out...typically at the most I opportune times. They last a while, I’ll go through 3-4 a season.


----------



## Oldtimer

Thanks, I better grab a spare or two.

I had thought the old system with that coil type wire may have been better in that at least it will never go flat. The new system is tidier though I guess.


----------



## Ian

Oh I would not ever stray from the radio control


----------



## kramerbryan

Ian your my new favorite you tube channel. Your operation rocks!


----------



## Ian

Lol
Talking into a camera is not within my comfort zone but heck I has turned into a fun project. 
Lots of feedback


----------



## Ian

I change the bearings in the elbow every year...not out of yearly maintenance ( as maybe I should ) but after the bearings completely fall apart.
Keep an eye on yours


----------



## Oldtimer

Oh that's handy to know. They feel so good they felt kind of permanent. Do they give any warning of imminent breakdown?


----------



## Ian

No and it will be gone without really knowing as such.
Except your hired guy starts complaining about the arm not cooperating as freely.
I find, as soon as the arm starts to sag to the point where it noticeably doesn’t pull down as it’s clamped for transport and doesn’t release up top from the bracket freely, automatically change those 2 bearings. Standard stock.
Don’t try to attempt the big one...so they advise lol


----------



## Oldtimer

I don't have a hired guy so it will be me! Next time you do it Ian how about post a few pics of the procedure?


----------



## gww

Ian
Maby this will work to get to your vidios.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-xwE4KB8Qsg&list=PLyDBTwXKg92H0cI3vIBQ0XOYbPQua5PzL
They impress me. It would be nice if you could show them packed away inside for winter with an explination of the date you use to put them there and wether it is temp controlled, just cause I have a hard time seeing it in my mind.
Cheers
gww


----------



## Ian

Now that I’ve starTed this little project I’ll be updating most days throughout my work. 
:thumbsup:


----------



## Honeybeezen

So, after listening to Ian at the BC Honey Producers convention last week, and considering all the research we did over the last year or more, we went ahead and have committed to a new Ezyloader that Herb has sitting in Winnipeg.
Now, the next question is whether we should trade in the Dodge 3500 flat deck with its tailgate lift (it's a 12-foot deck) for a larger model. If we don't we'll have to remove the tailgate for weight reasons. Any suggestions out there about what would be a good choice for replacement?
Our yards are for the most part behind bear fencing and are laid out to host about 20-24 hives. They don't really lend themselves to a truck-trailer configuration. Suggestions?


----------



## Honeybeezen

So, after listening to Ian at the BC Honey Producers convention last week, and considering all the research we did over the last year or more, we went ahead and have committed to a new Ezyloader that Herb has sitting in Winnipeg.
Now, the next question is whether we should trade in the Dodge 3500 flat deck with its tailgate lift (it's a 12-foot deck) for a larger model. If we don't we'll have to remove the tailgate for weight reasons. Any suggestions out there about what would be a good choice for replacement?
Our yards are for the most part behind bear fencing and are laid out to host about 20-24 hives. They don't really lend themselves to a truck-trailer configuration. Suggestions?


----------



## Ian

That c5500 has been a good truck purchase for me. It’s a 2005 , bit old but an awesome unit


----------



## ABruce

GM quit making the 5500. The Ford F 550 is a comparably unit we used to get them with 19500 lbs gvw in the long wheel base. You can get an International with up to 33000 lbs capacity in Canada on single axle with hydraulic brakes. You still drive it with a normal drivers license. It also sits on 22.5 tires so it has more ground clearance than the Fords and Chevs if thats an advantage. 
How many hives do you haul at once Jeff? The other issue to consider is some of these new trucks have a large and very hot exhaust system, if your in an out of dry areas I would look at the clearance and or a shroud of some sort.


----------



## Ian

Ya that sucks, when GM just about went broke they cut their medium duty but I hear production is back up on them


----------



## ABruce

Ian said:


> Ya that sucks, when GM just about went broke they cut their medium duty but I hear production is back up on them


In my day job we bought lots of the 5500. I hear the new GM will be built in partnership with Navistar and will be aimed at the Ford F 450 , size, 
I would love to have the old 5500 , no emission burner, 4 by 4 and the Allison auto they are a great package. Mounting a crane like yours on a long deck they would be perfect.


----------



## Ian

Aimed at the F450? **** , I like that extra bit on the c5500 yet


----------



## BeeNiceGuy

HarryVanderpool said:


> My truck has an output that activates in the "run" mode.
> It turns on a continous duty solinoid for charging.
> 
> Here is a pic of the Killer Bee Truck in carrot pollination.
> 
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v202/Shallotman/KillerBeeTruck.jpg


Love that truck! That is exactly what I need.


----------



## HarryVanderpool

BeeNiceGuy said:


> Love that truck! That is exactly what I need.


Still in daily use.
245000 miles on the clock.
I took all three hydraulic cylinders off and had them repacked last winter.
Remember; these loaders are machines. They take their share of maintenance.
Ian can tell you all about it:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n6rKTjOGWMY&t=295s


----------



## Roland

Really Harry, only 245K... Our lowest mileage is 374K. 

Crazy Roland


----------



## HarryVanderpool

Roland said:


> Really Harry, only 245K... Our lowest mileage is 374K.
> 
> Crazy Roland


Fantastic!
Gives me hope for many more miles!!


----------



## Beetastic

Ian influenced me to go the crane route as well. I went with the Spanish brand (Apijuneda) and have had my Apijuneda AJ-2006 for 2 full seasons now. I moved about 200 colonies into almonds last year, but with close to 350 going in this coming season, and plans to double that in 2022, I have sprung for a loader. I will still keep the crane for the time being, and imagine I won't sell it. I too like the redundancy of having a second option to get the bees off the truck, if for some reason the loader has an issue. And pulling honey is nice too. Although I don't quite stack em as tall as Ian! Ha. My honey production was pretty crap this year. It was was super dry, and I am building comb to boot. But it's always nice to dream about pulling stacks, one of these days. 

I have it mounted on a Ram 3500 at the back. Man, I am always amazed at how much the deck moves (angles) when you get a heavy pallet 12-16 feet off to the side of the truck. 

The only bummer about the crane that I have seen is it's slower than a loader, a bit more physical, and you have to get the heavy truck close to the colonies. I have been stuck good a few times, where as if I had the loader, I would have parked on solid ground and been fine.


----------



## Oldtimer

Good luck with it. You will enjoy the loader.

Re physical, even using a loader can be physical. But what happens is after you been using it a bit and get into the swing of things, it becomes more technique than muscle, it gets easier.

Having said all that, when my grandaughter was 8 years old, she was quite capable of putting a hive on the truck with the loader. Wish I'd got a pic of that!


----------



## Beetastic

Oldtimer said:


> Good luck with it. You will enjoy the loader.
> 
> Re physical, even using a loader can be physical. But what happens is after you been using it a bit and get into the swing of things, it becomes more technique than muscle, it gets easier.


I completely agree with you. It's a very Zen thing. I've probably moved 500 colonies on and off so far. I remember the point in time, becoming aware of how much I was forcing it, and then relaxed my shoulders and arms to allow the crane to do it's job. What a world of difference. But I have almost twisted my ankles multiple times walking pallets around + trying to rush. But that's definitely a product of moving in the dark at O dark thirty! 

Again, love the crane and looking forward to having multiple cards in the deck.


----------

